# Pimentos



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Have a question for all you who have more experience than I do.

We've been growing pimento peppers for about 5 years now and just tried making pimentos this year and didn't have much luck.

The taste was OK but for the life of me I haven't figured out how to peel those danged peppers. Tried boiling(blanching) them, roasting them(worked somewhat but not well), even tried using a potato peeler.

Any comments!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Have a question for all you who have more experience than I do.
> 
> We've been growing pimento peppers for about 5 years now and just tried making pimentos this year and didn't have much luck.
> 
> ...


Did you cover them after you roasted them so they would steam? This seems to allow the peel to release easier. That is how we do green chiles. We roast them on the grill, remove them, and cover them on a plate with a bowl turned upside down or a lid from a pot.

I have never cooked pimentos and only know them from being stuffed into olives.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Did you cover them after you roasted them so they would steam? This seems to allow the peel to release easier. That is how we do green chiles. We roast them on the grill, remove them, and cover them on a plate with a bowl turned upside down or a lid from a pot.
> 
> I have never cooked pimentos and only know them from being stuffed into olives.


i also roast them and put them in a brown paper bag . they peel so much easier if they steam for awhile.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

First I did not know that anyone had more experience then Davarm.
But I google the question & got large pepper only.
So post 2 & 3 say everything Google said.
But thank you, now I know also.


----------

